

Ask YC: How fantastic is Mister Splashy Pants? - robg

I stop by reddit once a day for a quick skim. And I have no idea what the true story is. But since it keeps hitting the hot list, and it's working in the actual poll by a ridiculous margin, how fantastic is the name as a marketing gimmick for Greenpeace? Not only has it given me a smile each time I read it, but I had a few belly laughs too. Even better, while some stooges could see it as a hijacking of their contest, it's obvious that the name will have the intended effect - to raise awareness of these mammals and to rise above the normal pr din. <p>Well done, reddit!
======
icey
At what point do we get to treat YC as its own entity, and not some kind of
add-on for reddit?

